# politiques d'accueil



## Joyful

Comment est-ce que je peux traduire le mot 'accueil' dans le contexte suivant? 

"La France conserve son attractivite pour les etudiants etrangers mais pourrait s'ameliorer, notamment en matiere d'accueil"

"France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, especially in terms of _________"

les seuls mots qui viennent a l'esprit sont 'reception' ou 'welcome' ou meme 'arrival' mais aucun ne me semble vraiment naturel en anglais.
Je cherche a traduire le sens general et pas les mots exacts.

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait!!!
(Et excusez moi pour le manque d'accents!)


----------



## Sirène

"something  capacities" ?
"Hosting capacities", maybe ?


----------



## Joyful

J'ai un autre probleme!
'en amont que' - qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?? je n'ai aucune idee!!
La phrase est:

'Il a toutefois evoque les problemes d'accueil...aussi bien que en amont que pendant le sejour pour les etrangers en France...'

La seule traduction que j'ai trouve est 'upriver' 

Merci en avance!


----------



## Joyful

Hospitality maybe?


----------



## Sirène

Je pense qu'"accueil" dans ce genre de contexte se réfère à des choses très terre à terre, comme le logement.
Accomodation capacities ? Or maybe just accomodation ?


----------



## Sirène

"En amont" est employé - comme souvent - dans son sens métaphorique, il désigne une chose située avant, ou plus haut qu'une autre, donc dans ton texte je pense que cette expression fait allusion à la période qui précède le séjour des étudiants en France.


----------



## Kelly B

What about hospitality? It wouldn't have been my first choice but it might fit with Sirène's _accomodation.
_Also drawing heavily from Sirène's ideas - ...before their arrival, as well as during their stay....


----------



## Sirène

Joyful and Kelly B, 
doesn't hospitality suggest warmth, a real welcome?


----------



## bernik

je dirais:
notamment en matiere d'accueil = especially in the way they are received. 

On peut imaginer que ça inclut le logement, la bouffe, l'école, la santé, les structures où on peut rencontrer des gens, enfin tout quoi !

travail en amont = the preparation, the planning (of the stay)


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, justement. J'ai l'impression que c'est ça qui manque selon le texte. Mais peut-être je vais trop loin.


----------



## Sirène

J'ai trouvé ce texte, extrait d'un article
http://actu.voila.fr/Depeche/ext--francais--ftmms--emploieducation/060123161635.byvsorwp.html
qui semble parler de la même chose (un rapport officiel).

"Il a toutefois évoqué les problèmes d'accueil, plus sérieux qu'ailleurs, aussi bien en amont que pendant le séjour pour les étrangers en France, citant un "véritable parcours du combattant" administratif et peu de préoccupations des autorités universitaires pour la vie quotidienne des étudiants, problème général, a-t-il dit, mais plus ardu pour les étrangers."

Voici donc ce qu'ils entendent par accueil - les papiers à remplir, savoir où se loger, manger, aller faire sa lessive etc.


----------



## bernik

_"Voici donc ce qu'ils entendent par accueil - les papiers à remplir, savoir où se loger, manger, aller faire sa lessive etc."_

Non, il y a aussi la vie sociale et intellectuelle.
Aussi surprenant que ça soit, il se trouve que dans une université française, il n'y a à peu près rien d'organisé de ce côté-là, ni pour les étudiants français, ni pour les étudiants étrangers.


----------



## Sirène

D'accord. Tout cela fait d'_accueil_ un concept large, difficile à traduire.


----------



## Aupick

Et qu'est-ce que vous pensez de "integration". Je me demande si c'est trop psychologique (suggérant que le problème relève de l'étudiant), mais si non ce serait peut-être assez large pour comprendre le logement, la bouffe, la vie sociale et ce qui reste. Ou bien si on ajoutait "problems in _facilitating_ (students') integration", est-ce que ça marcherait ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Excellente idée, Aupick ! 
Je suggèrerais une périphrase :

... housing and student's integration facilities.

Quelque chose de ce genre-là.


----------



## cirrus

I am not sure I would go for facilities myself.  I am not sure it adds any clarity or meaning to the sentence.

Given that the original was 

"La France conserve son attractivite pour les etudiants etrangers mais pourrait s'ameliorer, notamment en matiere d'accueil"
and what was suggested:
"France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, especially in terms of ...
perhaps we could go on to add something like "integration of new arrivals" or something like that. 

What do you think?


----------



## Aupick

How about: "especially in terms of integrating new arrivals"?

Using "integrating" rather than "integration" makes it clear that the problem lies with the government or the universities rather than with the students.


----------



## cirrus

Is not the issue that it is probably down to both of them or am I being too controversial here?


----------



## Aupick

It probably is down to both of them. It's just that the original sentence seems to say that "France" (ie the government or universities or whoever) could do more to help students set themselves up once they come here. The focus didn't seem to be on the students, and especially not on their psychological adaptation.


----------



## Joyful

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions! 
La phrase vient du meme texte que Sirene a trouve.
J'aime bien 'intergrating new arrivals' 
je crois que le mot 'intergration' comprend a la fois la cote psychologique ainsi que toutes les choses concretes dont on a besoin, c'est a dire le logement, la nourriture etc. 

Donc qu'est que vous pensez de:

"France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, especially in terms of the initial intergration"


----------



## Starcreator

"La France conserve son attractivite pour les etudiants etrangers mais pourrait s'ameliorer, notamment en matiere d'accueil"
and what was suggested:
"France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, *most notably with regards to its method of welcoming them.*"

Peut-être que je vais un peu trop loin moi aussi...j'ai dû vraiment penser avant de pouvoir traduire cette expression. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Joyful

J'aime *most notably with regards to* mais 'welcoming' me donne l'impression qu'il y a quelqu'un qui les attend a l'aeroport et je crois c'est c'est plutot l'idee de la facilite (ou bien manque de facilite) avec laquelle ils peuvent commencer leur vie dans un nouveau pays

"France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, *most notably with regards to their initial intergration"*

*??*


----------



## Starcreator

Joyful said:
			
		

> J'aime *most notably with regards to* mais 'welcoming' me donne l'impression qu'il y a quelqu'un qui les attend a l'aeroport et je crois c'est c'est plutot l'idee de la facilite (ou bien manque de facilite) avec laquelle ils peuvent commencer leur vie dans un nouveau pays
> 
> "France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, *most notably with regards to their initial intergration"*
> 
> *??*


 
I don't particularly like "initial integration" - sounds too much like a technical journal. How about *most notably with regards to integrating the students into society. *A little more wordy, but more natural and concise, in my opinion.


----------



## Curmud

I think the meaning of "matieres d'accueil" in this thread refers to something like a brochure inviting the student to France and citing the pluses or advantages of the particular school or course.


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyful said:
			
		

> J'aime *most notably with regards to* mais 'welcoming' me donne l'impression qu'il y a quelqu'un qui les attend a l'aeroport et je crois c'est c'est plutot l'idee de la facilite (ou bien manque de facilite) avec laquelle ils peuvent commencer leur vie dans un nouveau pays
> 
> "France retains its appeal for foreign students but still has room for improvement, *most notably with regards to their initial intergration"*
> 
> *??*


 
No, I don't agree.
This is too far from the French meaning of accueil, which (used in this administrative context) mainly conveys housing/everyday life than psychological follow up.
The problem is mainly that France lacks of studients' accomodation facilities (this is a huge problem for French studients as well).


----------



## cirrus

So would something like "help for students to settle in" be too far too?


----------



## Agnès E.

Aaaaaaah! I like this one, cirrus!
It is as vague and wholly encompassing as the French _politique d'accueil_.


----------



## Sirène

cirrus said:
			
		

> So would something like "help for students to settle in" be too far too?


I also think it's a good translation, Cirrus.


----------



## cirrus

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah! I like this one, cirrus!
> It is as vague and wholly encompassing as the French _politique d'accueil_.


 

talk about damning with faint praise!


----------



## Agnès E.

Gargl! I did not intend to! 

I just meant that the other suggestions were too restrictive and...
oooooooh! I'm so sorry...


----------



## cirrus

I meant it as a joke. No worries!


----------



## Curmud

Je crois encore que le mot "matiere" n'est pas assez considéré.

This would mean materials, but what materials?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Marvin ! 

Ce n'est pas le nom _une matière_ qui est utilisé ici, mais la locution *en matière de = regarding / in terms of* (translation provided by WR dictionary)


----------

